# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Перенос контрагентов. Правила обмена

## KRUTO

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, простые вроде бы правила для переноса контрагентов из одной бухгалтерии 3.0 в другую бухгалтерию 3.0. Созданию правила в конвертации данных 2.0. В обработчике "перед выгрузкой" справочника "Контрагенты" пишу сообщить(источник.ссылка); Когда выгружаю из базы, то почему-то 3 или 2 раза выгружается один и тот же объект. Фантастика!!! На двух разных базах пробовал. Подскажите, что не так

----------


## avm3110

> то почему-то 3 или 2 раза выгружается один и тот же объект


У тебя видать стоит "галочка" кэширования данных - в этом режиме, если обработка считает, что это "те же самы данные", то они повторно не перегружаются, а тупо дублируются

----------


## KRUTO

> У тебя видать стоит "галочка" кэширования данных


А где эта галочка - всё перерыл...

----------


## avm3110

> А где эта галочка - всё перерыл...


в ПКО объекта, закладка "Настройки", раздел "Выгрузка данных", галочка - "не запоминать выгруженные объекты"

----------


## KRUTO

> галочка - "не запоминать выгруженные объекты"


Так вот эту галочку тоже пробовал - тогда 1с-ка вообще вылетает... Просто аварийно закрывается... Я ее на других правилах ставил - тоже вылетатало...

----------


## avm3110

> тогда 1с-ка вообще вылетает... Просто аварийно закрывается...


что-то у тебя в правилах понакручено

ПыСы... но для переноса элементов справочника между однотипной конфигурацией особо извращаться то не нужно...

Если тебе нужно перенести Контрагенты из БП 3.0 в БП 3.0, то используй ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML83 и мозХХ не трахай :-)

----------


## KRUTO

> ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML83 и мозХХ не трахай


там не все контрагенты переносить надо, + надо не все договоры и не все банковские счета... + ко всему дубли на фиг не нужны
я все правила на х убрал, оставил только сообщить(Источник.Ссылка) перед выгрузкой. Больше ничего, 3 раза заново создал правила, все по-прежнему.

----------


## avm3110

> 3 раза заново создал правила, все по-прежнему.


поэтому и говорю - юзай ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML83, в ней есть "простые отборы". Т.е. создай реквизит "переносить" у контрагентов в источнике и по нему делай выборку.
аналогично с договорами и счетами.

ПыСы.. "Тебе шашечки или ехать" (с) из анека

----------


## KRUTO

ну если ехать - можно и руками перебить за пару дней. Выгрузка загрузка ИКСМЛ - это хорошо. Ну а как быть с дублями? Есть отбор по запросу из базы источника. В базе приемнике может быть аналогичный контрагент. Тогда будет их 2. А могут их ссылки совпадать UUIN - или как там он называется. А еще могут совпадать коды этих контров - базара нет, можно их потом перенумировать - это ерунда. А дубли потом сортировать? Хотя тоже можно по запросу их пометить на удаление. Короче, все эти правила - велосипед

---------- Post added at 21:11 ---------- Previous post was at 21:08 ----------

почему эти правила обмена не работают  как документировано - параша

----------


## avm3110

> почему эти правила обмена не работают как документировано


Да нет, поверь - КД работает "как надо", просто ты видать что-то не допонимаешь (и не умеешь использовать встроенный механизм отладки переноса).
Поэтому либо тратить время пытаясь "научиться" (а на это поверь нужно время), либо плюнуть и идти хоть и более длинным и не эффективным путём, но зато гарантированным

----------

KRUTO (14.06.2016)

----------


## KRUTO

> Да нет, поверь - КД работает "как надо", просто ты видать что-то не допонимаешь (и не умеешь использовать встроенный механизм отладки переноса).
> Поэтому либо тратить время пытаясь "научиться" (а на это поверь нужно время), либо плюнуть и идти хоть и более длинным и не эффективным путём, но зато гарантированным


Ладно, спасибо за помощь, буду стараться)))

----------


## KRUTO

> Да нет, поверь - КД работает "как надо"


А вот еще такой вопросик. Подскажи, как лучше ОС перенести из одной бух 3.0 в другую такую же. Одна контора закрывается, другой конторе на баланс падают ОС закрываемой. Сверткой базы создаются операциибух по регистрам, потом при переносе в другую базу эти операциибух не подвяжутся к ос. Может, создавать документы принятия к учету ос при выгрузке?

----------


## avm3110

> Одна контора закрывается, другой конторе на баланс падают ОС закрываемой. Сверткой базы создаются операциибух по регистрам, потом при переносе в другую базу эти операциибух не подвяжутся к ос.


Да, на мой взгляд нужно делать только через свертку, так как вторая контора должна ставить себе на учет ОС исключительно по остаточной стоимости (и вся история амортизации первой - ей нафик не нужна).

Теперь второй вопрос - "как подвязать"... Так у тебя должен быть механизм "ввод начальных данных", в который ты и должен занести эти данные (сам ОС, его первоначальную стоимость, % его амортизации и т.д.)... Ну где-то типа так на мой взгляд

----------


## KRUTO

> Теперь второй вопрос - "как подвязать"... Так у тебя должен быть механизм "ввод начальных данных",


Ты имеешь в виду какой-то самописный алгоритм  "ввод начальных данных" или через документ "ввод начальных остатков". Но в последнем случае 1с-ка дает ввести данные только на какую-то определенную дату. Не знаю, может, программно можно сменить дату, не пробовал. Или всё-таке первое: получается надо создавать в этом "алгоритме" документ "принятие к учету" - как-то так

----------


## avm3110

> Но в последнем случае 1с-ка дает ввести данные только на какую-то определенную дату.


Так у тебя "новая контора" и принимает все к учету именно "одной датой". Ну как она может брать к учету что-либо "до сотворения мира" (до момента регистрации самой конторы)?

Ну в части ОС есть "дата принятия к учету" и "дата ввода в эксплуатацию"...

----------


## KRUTO

> Так у тебя "новая контора" и принимает все к учету именно "одной датой".


Да не новая контора). Головная становится правопреемником дочерней. Документы головной оставить хочу. А дочерней только остатки вбить.

----------


## KRUTO

Аааааааа, зараза, кто бы знал эту 1с-ку, она перенесла мне свернутые операции с выключенной активностью - теперь всё норм, не надо никакого документа "принятие к учету". Еееееее, метод дедукции рулит

----------


## Touch_of_soul

а чем это не устроило http://helpme1c.ru/obrabotka-vygruzk...xml-its-1s-8-3

Перенос БП3.0-БП3.0 проще не куда..

----------

